
Ghislaine Maxwell had ex-British military as security at New Hampshire estate - AndrewBissell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/ghislaine-maxwell-british-military-new-hampshire/2020/07/13/3987e922-c531-11ea-a99f-3bbdffb1af38_story.html
======
uberman
I'm no fan of hers, but this seems like sensationalized click bait.

Why is it important or noteworthy that she employed ex-military as personal
security? Many (rich) people do and many private security firms actively
recruit ex-military. US citizens can and do serve in the British military and
even for the SAS.

Is there any suggestion that that she was knowingly employing people who were
not entitled to work in the USA? That might be relevant to her case.

I don't see the reality that she had private security to be relevant in any
way.

